# New Dendrobium cuthbertsonii



## duane mcdowell (Feb 9, 2011)

Just got these four from Golden Gate Orchids for my terrarium. I was really pleased to get two in bloom and one in bud!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2011)

Cool! Good acquisitions, keep us posted.


----------



## Marc (Feb 9, 2011)

I've seen pictures of these before. very cool little plants with pretty flowers.


----------



## nikv (Feb 9, 2011)

Fantastic! Good luck with them!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 9, 2011)

Got back form Ecuagenera and couldn't resist them, 'eh?  

I hope you're better at growing these than most (i've never tried- although it's hard to resist, so damn cute!). Or should we start the timer.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 9, 2011)

Great little orchids.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh my!!!! Great buys!!!! It is in my wish list definately!!!


----------



## Clark (Feb 9, 2011)

They look great.


----------



## valenzino (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice!Golden gate ones are the best and easyer to grow around!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 9, 2011)

Great purchase. I hope you can grow them well -- I cannot!


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 9, 2011)

Great new additions!

Love this species!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 10, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Got back form Ecuagenera and couldn't resist them, 'eh?
> I hope you're better at growing these than most (i've never tried- although it's hard to resist, so damn cute!). Or should we start the timer.


I love these too, colorful, cute, mini - definitely hard to resist, glad I did with the hit my masdes took this summer.


----------



## etex (Feb 10, 2011)

Super cute plants and blooms!


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 10, 2011)

Stunning colors!


----------

